# Clutch release Mahindra 3525



## hupton (Aug 30, 2009)

I have an '05 Mahindra 5325. When the clutch is released normally it will lift the front end off the ground and if in a close place will jump you into fence ,tree or whatever object you are close to.Dealer checked when under warranty and didn't do any good. Said it was normal for Mahindrs(International).I don't believe this.Would appreciateany help or info on how to correct this problem. H.Upton


----------

